# Handy little iPhone money app: Deposit - Canadian Dollar



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Canadian iPhone application developer Lucas Gladding this month released *Deposit - Canadian Dollar*. Deposit is a simple, attractive app for counting money. Swipe between denominations, enter quantities, then print a cash breakdown before visiting the bank. 








​
Lucas says that Deposit is designed for small business owners and cashiers, and was inspired through various jobs where cash was counted during closing. Cash breakdowns can be emailed from within the app, useful for cashiers submitting cash counts to store managers. 

Deposit - Canadian Dollar is available now on the iTunes App Store for $0.99. Find out more at *www.cashdepositapp.com. *


























I may just have some free codes to give out for this app. :heybaby: Reply to this thread if you'd like one!


----------



## CoderMummy (Sep 9, 2011)

Cool app!


----------



## viffer (Aug 29, 2007)

Hey Mr. Mayor - I'll take a code if you have any left.


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

I'd like one please.


----------



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

same here if you have any left


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

If you have one left, I'll take one


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Lots of codes. Add your list if you want one! 

Will get the codes out in the next couple of days.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

I'll take one if you have any left thanks.


----------



## lucasgladding (Dec 15, 2011)

I need some codes to send to reviewers, but I'll spare as many promo codes as I can. Thanks to anyone who checks out the app. I'm always interested in feedback. 

I'm sure many are thinking why an app would be necessary for counting money. I typically count cash in my head, but there have been several occasions where having a breakdown is helpful for verification. Participating in two stag and does this past year, having a record from the count is helpful. I have held several jobs where the printed breakdown must be submitted to the store manager when cashing out during closing. That was my primary motivation for creating the app. 

As mentioned in the article, the app is designed for small business owners and cashiers. If you fit into that group (or any other), feel free to contact me with any feature requests. I'm working on a USD version too, but the Canadian version obviously needed to be the flagship release. 

Thanks again to anyone who gives Deposit a try

Lucas Gladding

PS: Hello to anyone from KW, as I know quite a few Mac users from my time working for local resellers.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Promo codes have been sent out via PM. Let me know if anyone else would like to try this app! 

Also, welcome Luke to ehMac!   Thanks very much for the free codes. Good luck with the application.


----------



## lucasgladding (Dec 15, 2011)

ehMax said:


> Promo codes have been sent out via PM. Let me know if anyone else would like to try this app!
> 
> Also, welcome Luke to ehMac!   Thanks very much for the free codes. Good luck with the application.


Thanks Mr. Mayor.  

If you like the app, reviews are always appreciated here and on the App Store. Rate it what you think it should be rated. I am strongly against developers suggesting that 5-star reviews encourage future development. 3-star ratings should encourage improvement just as well, and the feedback is always important. 

If you like Deposit, please help spread the word. It's much harder to get noticed on the store than it used to be.


----------



## Daniel911 (Mar 13, 2003)

Hi Mr. Mayor - I'll take a code if you have any left, please.

Thanx

-Daniel


----------



## a0rez (May 13, 2005)

Hi,

I'd like to give this app a shot, any codes left?

Thank you!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Codes sent out. 

Still have about a dozen codes to give out.


----------

